# Is YT624EJ a good choice?



## Rick70

Hi everyone, 

I’m new on the forum and I need some advice...

I’m think about buying a new YT624EJ after 6 years with my Ariens Deluxe 28.

The Main reasons I want to change for a YT624 :

- kickup up effect of wheels 
- Hydrolic assist auger tilt is much more easy on the shoulders than having to push down the handles on wheels models
- Hydrostatic transmission


However, concerns about YT624 :

- Will it throw as far as the Deluxe 28?
- 35 tons/hour...
- Made in China...
- No streering ... but i don’t even use the crappy one on my 2013 Ariens 


Snow removal area:

-25’x30’ asphalt steep driveway

-50’x 20’ backyard (wood patio i access via metal ramps + grass)

- 2x 30’x 4’ sideways

- 30’ driftcut along the street

-Lots of 180 deg turns

Snowfall : moderate to heavy /10% wet snow......... I live in eastern Quebec so we have a lot of snow


Should i consider a YS1028J or is it too bulky (375lbs) and overkill for my needs?

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## YSHSfan

Make your own conclusions... on the YT624






We have a few forum members that own one and are very happy with them

Check this thread

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/26681-new-yamaha-yt624.html


----------



## YSHSfan

Though because of the amount of snow you get you may want to consider a YS1028J


----------



## Lunta

I've had a YT660 (metric version of the YT624) for about a month. Have run around 10 hours with it. Amazing machine, very pleased. I especially like the hydrostatic tranny. Being able to adjust on the go makes things stupidly easy.



Rick70 said:


> -Lots of 180 deg turns


On one section I need to clear, I have the same situation. To begin with I blew a border around it, and made my 180° turns on that. But then I worked out that it was not much slower to simply blow in a forwards direction, then reverse up and blow another line forwards, reverse up again, etc. This saved me having to move the exit shoot 180° left-right-left-right each time. 

Turning with tracks is ok, not difficult, but I can imagine wheels would be easier. I plan all my routes to minimuse turns, even if that means that I travel over some areas twice. I find that just keeping moving makes the job quicker.

The machine feels well put together, robust and solid. Pricey yes, but every time I use it, I'm pleased I got this rather than the other option at the time (a wheeled friction wheel Ariens).


----------



## TJJ

I have a YT660EDJ, i.e. the Japanese build one (with made in China engine... )

Making 180 turns is easy now that ground has an ice layer, you soon learn the tecnique of doing it and it's then almost your second nature. Reverse speed is slow and so I usually much rather do 180 turns. But it wasn't easy at all to do 180s when there still was gravel or grass with only a light layer of snow. 

Since the YS1028 also has solid axles, and with added weight it probably is much harder to turn on those conditions. YS1070T model has an electronic button for turning, but I'm not sure where that model is available. It's price over here is pretty high, 5990 euros, 1000 euros more than the basic YT1070 (YS1028J over there) model. You can also get a Honda 1332 with that 5990 sum...


----------



## Rick70

TJJ said:


> I have a YT660EDJ, i.e. the Japanese build one (with made in China engine... )
> 
> Making 180 turns is easy now that ground has an ice layer, you soon learn the tecnique of doing it and it's then almost your second nature. Reverse speed is slow and so I usually much rather do 180 turns. But it wasn't easy at all to do 180s when there still was gravel or grass with only a light layer of snow.
> 
> Since the YS1028 also has solid axles, and with added weight it probably is much harder to turn on those conditions. YS1070T model has an electronic button for turning, but I'm not sure where that model is available. It's price over here is pretty high, 5990 euros, 1000 euros more than the basic YT1070 (YS1028J over there) model. You can also get a Honda 1332 with that 5990 sum...


Hi TJJ

Since Reverse speed seems way faster on Yt624 than on my Ariens, reverse/forward is a good tip to avoid 180 deg turns

Regarding steering, it’s only avalaible on Yt1332ED. Yamaha Canada only offer YT624EJ, YS1028J and Yt1332ED . I know that Hss724 has steering but paying +1000$ for a steering: no way!


----------



## Coby7

You can't go wrong with a YT624EJ, My driveway is 120 feet long, I do up and downs with 180° turns at each end no problem. Just keep moving and by the time you swung the machine around the chute has also swung around. I've had mine now for 4 problem free winters. Turn the key and blow snow!!!

We normally get a lot of snow here except for this winter where we seem to get an Alberta clipper followed by a warm noreaster with rain. Suppose to rain again tomorrow after this last 6'' storm. -19°C this morning +2°C tomorrow and +6°C monday. Really screwed up weather.


----------



## TJJ

Rick70 said:


> Since Reverse speed seems way faster on Yt624 than on my Ariens, reverse/forward is a good tip to avoid 180 deg turns


Yes, I also use reversing for short (5 meter) distances. And hydrostatic makes changing forward/reserve very smooth and fast and you soon also learn to make small direction adjustments while using that lever. YT624/YT660 is actually quite nimble machine once you get the hang of it. 

.


----------



## leonz

The small 624 being lighter in weight will take more time to clear heavy snows.

The 1028 is heavier and has more horse power with four more inches of cutting width with V belt drive.

Thinking five or 10 years down the road if you invest in a 1028 you will have more usable
horsepower and torque. The 1028 has an electric clutch for the cross auger and impeller drive and a V belt.

There is a fellow on you tube that lives in Newfoundland that has posted several videos of his 1028 working 
in his deep snows and it has no problems working.

There is also a video on you tube of a fellow in Labrador? working on /killing his End of Driveway Monster with his 624 
that was his Christmas present. 

Using a larger tracked machine without steering brakes just takes practice and patience and with a little higher speed you can use the machines speed to make turns at a fast pace by pushing against the snow caster=right to go left/ left to go right
to turn one way or the other then slow back down to work. If you have a little patch of ice and good boots with strap on steel cleats or sorrels you can work pretty well 

I have seen videos of a tall skinny 120 pound Japanese woman using their(japan version 1028 model) moving it around while clearing snow.

There is also a video on youtube of a gentleman using his 1332 in very deep snows. 

You have to decide what your time is worth, how much time you want to spend clearing and how your going to feel about clearing deep heavy snow with a smaller machine 5 or 10 years from now. 

The 3 horse+ reserve of power in a 1028 will only help you in the future.

I am not trying to spend your money, just thinking about how your going to feel about snow clearing down the road.


----------



## Coby7

That 1028 is going to be heavier in 10 years too...


----------



## leonz

True, but would it not be better to have a Siberian tiger under the hood for power? 

I am only kidding Coby, ha, ha.

I guess if he has the time he needs and a pair of earmuffs with the radio head set in them it wont matter much eh?


----------



## Rick70

Coby7 said:


> That 1028 is going to be heavier in 10 years too...


I have to step over a 5-6*inches concrete curb to acces one side of my property, pass over vtt ramps to go on my patio, so i’m affraid that the 373 lbs is a bit too much.


----------



## Coby7

A little anecdote.... My neighbor across the street was trying to open his driveway with his 1028 MTD or something similar... I was not trying to show off just trying to help, after I was done with my drive way I went over with my then 524 Yamaha track drive to help him out. The EOD was like 4 feet tall so I just climbed over doing an 18'' cut off of the top to the right of where he was trying to beat a cut to the road. To make a long story short I ran circles around his snowblower and cleared the path for him to continue with his snowblower. Later that day I saw him come home with a 828 Yamaha. Being who he was he just wanted to up me on size. Maybe 4-5 years later as we were walking around the block ( 4 Kms ) he confided in me that buying the 828 wasn't his best decision since it wasn't as nimble as mine and as he aged it was getting heavier and heavier. So in conclusion don't buy a machine just because you can afford it or because you want to show OFF. Buy a machine you can handle and that your kids will be able to handle if you can't for any reason.


----------



## martirobi

Je ne sais pas si tu as acheté finalement, mais j'ai une YT624 pour le 2è hiver et jusqu'à maintenant, je suis très satisfait!
Cet hiver, j'ai déblayé l'entrée de mon voisin 2 fois parce qu'il était à l'hopital et il a une Ariens 30po à roues.
C'est lourd et c'est peu maneuvrable comparé à Yamaha. Et quand tu auras connu une souffleuse à chenilles, tu ne voudras jamais revenir en arrière!
Ma petite Yamaha souffle autant sinon plus que la grosse ariens!


----------



## leonz

Rick70 said:


> I have to step over a 5-6*inches concrete curb to access one side of my property, pass over vtt ramps to go on my patio, so i’m affraid that the 373 lbs is a bit too much.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The 1028 like both its smaller and bigger brothers will climb stairs and curbs and ramps.


----------



## barney

There's a video of a guy using a 624. He has a pretty solid block of ice in driveway about 3ft x 3ft which he jabs at with an ice chopper and you can appreciate how hard the block is from the sound. He then chews the thing up and spits it out with the yami blower in about a minute. It was pretty impressive.


----------



## leonz

Oui, 

Luc Gallant and and Madame Gallant were pretty happy. She would have stayed out longer filming him 
but she said she was very cold. The youngest Gallant was pretty happy being out in the snow that day too.


----------



## drmerdp

martirobi said:


> Je ne sais pas si tu as acheté finalement, mais j'ai une YT624 pour le 2è hiver et jusqu'à maintenant, je suis très satisfait!
> Cet hiver, j'ai déblayé l'entrée de mon voisin 2 fois parce qu'il était à l'hopital et il a une Ariens 30po à roues.
> C'est lourd et c'est peu maneuvrable comparé à Yamaha. Et quand tu auras connu une souffleuse à chenilles, tu ne voudras jamais revenir en arrière!
> Ma petite Yamaha souffle autant sinon plus que la grosse ariens!


Thank goodness for google translate. 

“I do not know if you finally bought, but I have a YT624 for the 2nd winter and until now, I am very satisfied!
This winter, I cleared my neighbor's entrance 2 times because he was at the hospital and he has a 30 inch Ariens wheeled.
It's heavy and it's not manoeuvrable compared to Yamaha. And when you have known a crawler snowblower, you will never want to go back!
My little Yamaha blows as much if not more than the big ariens!”


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Rick

.


----------



## Macplee

I am not too old yet and have 6 driveways and sidewalks to do each storm, two on a hill. I went with the YS1028J (Japanese made) as I think I will need it. It should help me finish the job faster so i can enjoy the snow with my kids. But I could see myself moving to a smaller or power steering machine as I get old. I am good with the YS1028J for now.


----------

